# oh, gross



## RAXL

Doctors puzzled over bizarre infection surfacing in South Texas

Deborah Knapp
KENS 5 Eyewitness News

If diseases like AIDS and bird flu scare you, wait until you hear what's next. Doctors are trying to find out what is causing a bizarre and mysterious infection that's surfaced in South Texas.

Morgellons disease is not yet known to kill, but if you were to get it, you might wish you were dead, as the symptoms are horrible.

"These people will have like beads of sweat but it's black, black and tarry," said Ginger Savely, a nurse practioner in Austin who treats a majority of these patients.

Patients get lesions that never heal.

"Sometimes little black specks that come out of the lesions and sometimes little fibers," said Stephanie Bailey, Morgellons patient.

Patients say that's the worst symptom - strange fibers that pop out of your skin in different colors.

"He'd have attacks and fibers would come out of his hands and fingers, white, black and sometimes red. Very, very painful," said Lisa Wilson, whose son Travis had Morgellon's disease.

While all of this is going on, it feels like bugs are crawling under your skin. So far more than 100 cases of Morgellons disease have been reported in South Texas.

"It really has the makings of a horror movie in every way," Savely said.

While Savely sees this as a legitimate disease, there are many doctors who simply refuse to acknowledge it exists, because of the bizarre symptoms patients are diagnosed as delusional.

"Believe me, if I just randomly saw one of these patients in my office, I would think they were crazy too," Savely said. "But after you've heard the story of over 100 (patients) and they're all - down to the most minute detail - saying the exact same thing, that becomes quite impressive."

Travis Wilson developed Morgellons just over a year ago. He called his mother in to see a fiber coming out of a lesion.

"It looked like a piece of spaghetti was sticking out about a quarter to an eighth of an inch long and it was sticking out of his chest," Lisa Wilson said. "I tried to pull it as hard as I could out and I could not pull it out."

The Wilson's spent $14,000 after insurance last year on doctors and medicine.

"Most of them are antibiotics. He was on Tamadone for pain. Viltricide, this was an anti-parasitic. This was to try and protect his skin because of all the lesions and stuff," Lisa said.

However, nothing worked, and 23-year-old Travis could no longer take it.

"I knew he was going to kill himself, and there was nothing I could do to stop him," Lisa Wilson said.

Just two weeks ago, Travis took his life.

Stephanie Bailey developed the lesions four-and-a-half years ago.

"The lesions come up, and then these fuzzy things like spores come out," she said.

She also has the crawling sensation.

"You just want to get it out of you," Bailey said.

She has no idea what caused the disease, and nothing has worked to clear it up.

"They (doctors) told me I was just doing this to myself, that I was nuts. So basically I stopped going to doctors because I was afraid they were going to lock me up," Bailey said.

Harriett Bishop has battled Morgellons for 12 years. After a year on antibiotics, her hands have nearly cleared up. On the day, we visited her she only had one lesion and she extracted this fiber from it.

"You want to get these things out to relieve the pain, and that's why you pull and then you can see the fibers there, and the tentacles are there, and there are millions of them," Bishop said.

So far, pathologists have failed to find any infection in the fibers pulled from lesions.

"Clearly something is physically happening here," said Dr. Randy Wymore, a researcher at the Morgellons Research Foundation at Oklahoma State University's Center for Health Sciences.

Wymore examines the fibers, scabs and other samples from Morgellon's patients to try and find the disease's cause.

"These fibers don't look like common environmental fibers," he said.

The goal at OSU is to scientifically find out what is going on. Until then, patients and doctors struggle with this mysterious and bizarre infection. Thus far, the only treatment that has showed some success is an antibiotic.

"It sounds a little like a parasite, like a fungal infection, like a bacterial infection, but it never quite fits all the criteria of any known pathogen," Savely said

No one knows how Morgellans is contracted, but it does not appear to be contagious. The states with the highest number of cases are Texas, California and Florida.

I believe it to be an infection passed on to humans by....
*El CHUPACABRA*!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sounds like pod people to me, Invasion of the Body Snatchers?


----------



## Sinister

Hmmmm...I lived in Florida...I'm passing through Texas to get to California to live...Holy ****! I could concievably contract this!  Man, what a great idea for a story...!  Maybe I could even work ol' el chupa in there. Good idea Raxl!


----------



## krypt

sinister hold your breath passing through


----------



## roadkill

hey wait - i LIVE there!!!


----------



## Sinister

kryptonoff said:


> sinister hold your breath passing through


I'll do my best, ol' buddy!


----------



## Hella

ok Ick, 
RAXL, where do you find this stuff..lol


----------



## roadkill

daaaaaang - that's from my local station!!!

CRAP! What's that itching feeling??? HEY LOOK - spiderwebs!!!


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Get used to it. The way of the future. Mess with mother nature,..flirt with disaster. Enjoy those condos!


----------



## RAXL

Ya know, this story really creeps me out. 

Fibers, growing out of your skin. Man, imagine that? Bad enough you get some big, pus filled thing growing outta your arm, or wherever, but then to top it off, YARN starts to grow out of THAT!

It's really disturbing.

What in the hell is inside of you, that makes YARN grow out of your skin!?
Where does it come from?
What is it connected too?
Can you pull it out, like an ingrown hair?
Does different color yarn grow out of different spots on your body?

I dunno, but this is one of those stories that, for whatever reason, gets into my brain, and really, really bothers me. It's just very sinister.:xbones:


----------



## Sinister

RAXL said:


> It's just very sinister.:xbones:


BWA-HAHAHAAAAA! Someone mentioned my name? 

It has all the markings of an urban legend and I wouldn't be surprised if that's exactly what it turned out to be. You never know though. Tom Jones has a career, so anything is possible. :devil:


----------



## Faustian_Pact

RAXL said:


> Ya know, this story really creeps me out.
> 
> Fibers, growing out of your skin. Man, imagine that? Bad enough you get some big, pus filled thing growing outta your arm, or wherever, but then to top it off, YARN starts to grow out of THAT!
> 
> It's really disturbing.
> 
> What in the hell is inside of you, that makes YARN grow out of your skin!?
> Where does it come from?
> What is it connected too?
> Can you pull it out, like an ingrown hair?
> Does different color yarn grow out of different spots on your body?
> 
> I dunno, but this is one of those stories that, for whatever reason, gets into my brain, and really, really bothers me. It's just very sinister.:xbones:


I KNOW. IT IS THE THINGS GOING ON RIGHT UNDER OUR NOSES,-IF YOU WILL PLEASE PARDON THE EXPRESSION- THAT MAKE ME NERVOUS.

HAS ANYONE HERE READ A BOOK,MID 1990s,CALLED "DUST" ?

I CAN'T RECALL THE AUTHOR'S NAME,BUT IT WAS AN END OF THE WORLD SCENARIO,WHERE TINY LITTLE PIECES OF THE TAPESTRY,BECOME EXTICT,AND ALL HELL BREAKS LOOSE. NO BEES TO POLINATE THE FRUIT. NO FRUIT. WE STARVE,BUT A'HA, OTHER ANIMALS THAT RELY ON FRUIT,INSTEAD OF GOING EXTICT,DO SOMETHING CALLED "PREY SWAPPING",AND ALL OF A SUDDEN BATS ARE ATTACKING PEOPLE. THE TITLE.."DUST" HAS TO DO WITH THE LITTLE DUST MOTES THAT EAT OUR DEAD SKIN. PART OF THE CYCLE..RIGHT? UNFORTUNATELY,THE ELEMENT THAT KEEPS THE MOTES IN CHECK,GOES BYE-BYE,..AND HUMANS START TO GET EATEN ALIVE.

SORRY FOR THE LONG POST. AND ALL-CAPS! (I CRAVE ATTENTION) ANYWAY,THIS BOOK STUCK WITH ME,..HOW CLOSE WE ARE TO ANARCHY.

RAXL'S POSTS KEEP THAT PARANOID FIRE BURNING BRIGHT. I AM GLAD YOU ARE THE ONE DOING IT;RAXL. NOW I'M GOING BACK TO READING MY COMICS!


----------



## HibLaGrande

Faustian_Pact said:


> I KNOW. IT IS THE THINGS GOING ON RIGHT UNDER OUR NOSES,-IF YOU WILL PLEASE PARDON THE EXPRESSION- THAT MAKE ME NERVOUS.
> 
> HAS ANYONE HERE READ A BOOK,MID 1990s,CALLED "DUST" ?
> 
> I CAN'T RECALL THE AUTHOR'S NAME,BUT IT WAS AN END OF THE WORLD SCENARIO,WHERE TINY LITTLE PIECES OF THE TAPESTRY,BECOME EXTICT,AND ALL HELL BREAKS LOOSE. NO BEES TO POLINATE THE FRUIT. NO FRUIT. WE STARVE,BUT A'HA, OTHER ANIMALS THAT RELY ON FRUIT,INSTEAD OF GOING EXTICT,DO SOMETHING CALLED "PREY SWAPPING",AND ALL OF A SUDDEN BATS ARE ATTACKING PEOPLE. THE TITLE.."DUST" HAS TO DO WITH THE LITTLE DUST MOTES THAT EAT OUR DEAD SKIN. PART OF THE CYCLE..RIGHT? UNFORTUNATELY,THE ELEMENT THAT KEEPS THE MOTES IN CHECK,GOES BYE-BYE,..AND HUMANS START TO GET EATEN ALIVE.
> 
> SORRY FOR THE LONG POST. AND ALL-CAPS! (I CRAVE ATTENTION) ANYWAY,THIS BOOK STUCK WITH ME,..HOW CLOSE WE ARE TO ANARCHY.
> 
> RAXL'S POSTS KEEP THAT PARANOID FIRE BURNING BRIGHT. I AM GLAD YOU ARE THE ONE DOING IT;RAXL. NOW I'M GOING BACK TO READING MY COMICS!


that's it I'm plucking my eye lashes and shaving my eyebrows.


----------



## Faustian_Pact

I'm buying my "Swifters" in bulk.

Oh..and my typo "Extict"....EXTINCT! Loopy!


----------



## RAXL

*Update!!!*

OAKLAND -- A horrifying and fascinating disease is affecting thousands of people in the Bay Area, along the Gulf Coast and in Florida. Though some doctors have claimed the malady is psychosomatic, other scientists are making headway unraveling the mystery of Morgellons Disease.

Former Oakland A's pitcher Billy Koch has it. And so do his wife and their three children. And though they can afford top medical care, doctors have no answers.

It started in Oakland four years ago. Koch saved 44 games and was the top reliever in the major leagues. His fastball wowed crowds. And then the strangeness began.

"He freaked out. He wanted to ignore it &#8230; I wanted to too. But when it comes to your kids, you gotta stop ignoring it," said Koch's wife Brandi.

She describes their symptoms: "It was the scariest thing I had ever realized in my entire life. There was matter and black specks coming out and off of my skin."

Within two years -- at age 29 -- Billy Koch was out of baseball, partly because of the uncontrollable muscle twitching that went on for months at a time and often kept up him up all night.

The disease is characterized by slow healing skin lesions that often extrude small, dark filaments, especially after bathing.

"That's when it would really just ooze -- literally ooze out of my skin," explained Brandi Koch.

The couple was at wit's end after numerous doctors not only provided little in the way of relief, but actually were skeptical about their health problems: "There's no reasonable explanation for it. I'm not seeing things. l'm watching it happen. We're pretty sane people&#8230;" lamented Billy.

Infectious disease specialist Dr. Neelam Uppal sympathized with the Kochs' plight: "They've seen several doctors, [and] everybody's told them they're crazy. It's in their head. They're delusional."

Dr. Uppal gave the Kochs and fifteen other patients a powerful anti-parasite medicine and antibiotics that helped temporarily. But the filaments come back.

Testing of the filaments brought no results, according to Dr. Uppal: "I've seen [it]; sent it to the lab. They can't identify it. They'll say 'They're nothing.'"

The reaction of medical professionals has made a difficult situation even harder for Brandi Koch: "It's not enough that you're suffering and hurting. It's 'You're an idiot!' and 'You're crazy!' on top of it. I'm really hurt and sad and scared."

The Kochs may be the most recognizable of more than 3,000 families nationwide reporting these same unexplained symptoms. There are curious clusters, in Florida, along the Gulf Coast and in the San Francisco Bay Area. That's where we begin our investigation into new clues to this medical mystery.

San Francisco physician Rafael Stricker took samples last spring from Bay Area sufferers. Patients report pustules and filaments that most doctors dismiss. Dermatologists claimed the filaments were all delusions, although none had studied them.

Oklahoma State University Professor Randy Wymore was the first scientist to conduct research on this disconcerting disease. He says it's the biggest mystery he's ever been involved in.

The UC Davis trained physiologist is leading a medical team at Oklahoma State University in Tulsa, researching what is now called Morgellons Disease.

With cooperation from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, Wymore's team is studying Bay Area patients and others from around the country. His first finding disputes the frequent diagnosis of delusions.

"Pathologists and dermatologists and lab reports [said] that these were textile fibers appearing in the skin of the sufferers. Now that's just not true, to be perfectly blunt about it," says Prof. Wymore.

Wymore says his tests rule out not only textile fibers, but also worms, insects, animal material and even human skin and hair. He says the filaments are not an external contamination.

Instead, they are a substance that materializes somehow inside the body, apparent artifacts of something infectious. More results are expected soon. And Wymore says skin problems are not the worst symptoms.

He says a neurotoxin or microorganism may disturb muscle control and memory.

"The neurological effects are the much more severe, life altering and much more dangerous of the conditions," explains Prof. Wymore.

This month, Georgia began a statewide Morgellons registry. Prof. Wymore says he is about to begin a clinical trial and offers this to sufferers: "We know there's something going on here. You're not delusional."

Prof. Wymore has just released an open letter to doctors treating patients with Morgellons symptoms. It asks physicians to take it seriously, saying these patients are likely suffering from a still untreatable emerging disease.


----------



## Death's Door

Yeah, like I'm going to be able to sleep at night after reading this. I like the part that the dermatologists are telling these patients who are suffering pustules and skin infections (that are visible on the skin) that they are dellusional. :googly:


----------



## roadkill

The latest on this is the CDC is now forming a Morgellons disease task force.

Bigger an' better in Texas!!!


----------



## grapegrl

My mother told me that for several years after coming home from Vietnam, my dad would have pieces of shrapnel that would work their way back out of his skin. At least he knew the source...inexplicable tar and "filaments" =


----------



## kevin242

OMG, that is some repugnant sh*t!  Thanks for sharing, now excuse me while I go wash my hands!


----------



## Dr Morbius

C'mon guys...This is an urban legend. The Microbiology Dept. at the hospital lab where I work gets updates and info daily from the CDC..this disease does NOT exist!


----------



## grapegrl

Dr Morbius said:


> C'mon guys...This is an urban legend. The Microbiology Dept. at the hospital lab where I work gets updates and info daily from the CDC..this disease does NOT exist!


Ah-ha!! That's what the Illuminati _*want*_ you to think. Morgellons disease is a symptom of exposure to chemtrails.

/lots of people actually believe this
**puts on tin foil hat** :googly:


----------



## Dr Morbius

yea, If you look on the back of a 2 dollar bill, you can see the word "Morgellon for all" hidden in the bushes.


----------



## krough

http://www.morgellons.org/index.html

See its real, I read it on the internet


----------



## Dr Morbius

Oh brother.


----------



## roadkill

Dr Morbius said:


> C'mon guys...This is an urban legend. The Microbiology Dept. at the hospital lab where I work gets updates and info daily from the CDC..this disease does NOT exist!


Actually the local news is showing clips of folks WITH the fibers and lesions - granted you can only take the news so far but I hardly think they'd be getting footage if this were just a hoax or a joke.

At the same time - however - the CDC has nothing related to Morgellons Disease on their web site.

I will do some more reading and find out what I can about this.


----------



## Michigal

Dr Morbius said:


> C'mon guys...This is an urban legend. The Microbiology Dept. at the hospital lab where I work gets updates and info daily from the CDC..this disease does NOT exist!


No reference to it on Snopes.com. So if it ain't listed as a legend/hoax on snopes, it must be true.  
Actually, the CDC wouldn't necessarily list this, unless they were asked to investigate. And apparently no one has thought it important enough to investigate, especially if it's a _delusional_ disorder. The psyche is a very powerful thing. As haunters, that should be a given.
I'd give these reports a healthy dose of skepticism. Even the mainstream press is capable of falling for an urban legend. Witness the recent "case" of the body found preserved in a barrel of whiskey.


----------



## Michigal

*CDC now involved...*

So, here's the latest on Morgellons. First i've heard it referred to as a disease invented for a movie. ;D

The Bay Area might be home to a small cluster of a horrifying and as-yet-incurable disease that leaves patients with open sores all over their bodies and strange, unidentifiable objects poking out of their skin.

Or not. It's possible that this mystery disease is all in their heads.

The disease is called Morgellons, and no one knows what causes it or if it's even real.

After more than a year of pressure from patients convinced they have Morgellons, the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention will begin investigating the ailment for the first time and determine, once and for all, whether it exists. The CDC started organizing a committee this week for that purpose. 
Rest of story:
San Francisco Chronicle


----------



## Dr Morbius

Oh God...what ever.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*lol .. that sounds so pleasent, stuff dreams are made cozy with  This was the first I had heard of it, until I start seeing it on the news near me .. I will stay a skeptic. If it comes close by, I will be moving thanks ​*


----------



## RAXL

CDC considers Texas for Morgellons study

Web Posted: 07/25/2006 12:50 AM CDT
Deborah Knapp
KENS 5 Eyewitness News

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is launching a study of Morgellons disease that may target South Texas where more than 100 people are suffering from the illness. 
Cindy Casey suffers from Morgellons. Symptoms of the disease include lesions that leave scars, the sensation of bugs crawling under the skin, and fibers that pop out of the skin.

"Mostly black and white. Some of them were blue, and some of them were red. The whole area gets really sore and you feel some sort of crawling sensation around the lesion," Casey said.

Like others, Casey was diagnosed with delusional parasitosis - delusions of parasites. Most doctors do not recognize Morgellons as a disease.

However, one medical school is taking Morgellons very seriously. Most of the research on Morgellons is being done at Oklahoma State University in Tulsa. Doctors and scientists at OSU said this disease is real, and it's frightening.

"I am 100 percent convinced that Morgellons is a real disease pathology," said Dr. Randy Wymore, an assistant professor of pharmacology and physiology at OSU.

Wymore has spent the past year studying hundreds of fibers from Morgellons patients.

"The samples do look very similar to one another," he said.

Wymore added that the fibers don't look like anything found in textiles. He has also determined that the fibers are not rubbing off from clothing, because doctors at OSU have found the fibers inside the body.

"We were able to observe fibers under completely unbroken skin," he said.

Dr. Rhonda Casey has examined more than 30 Morgellons patients.

"There's no question in my mind that it's a real disease," she said.

Dr. Casey has extracted fibers from under the skin, and examined them under a microscope.

"If it were not for the fibers, the patients would all be taken seriously. So I think even though the fibers may be a key to helping us diagnose this disease, they have also been a hinderance to it even being accepted as a real disease in the past," she said.

Even thought the lesions and fibers are the most visible symptoms, doctors said the more damaging effects of this disease are the nerve and neurological damage, which affects the ability to think and move.

"Trouble concentrating, trouble communicating, and problems thinking of the words you want to say, and how you want to express yourself," patient Cindy Casey said.

However, it is the symptoms that sound like science fiction that make this disease like no other.

"I pulled some fibers out, and I was just taking a look at it, and the fibers just started to move around, kind of around each other," Cindy Casey said. "And I screamed to Charles (my husband), 'Charles, come here and look, because everyone's been telling me I'm crazy. Charles, look at this,' and he looked at it, and yeah, he saw it too."

"This one I didn't want to believe," Charles Casey said.

Incidents like that are just one more bizarre part to this puzzling disease that seems to be spreading.

"There is the slightly frightening component to it that we don't know what causes this. If more and more people are coming down with Morgellons, we need to get a handle on this," Wymore said. "Is there an environmental component that needs to be addressed? Is it contagious? These are all things that we don't know the answer to at this point."

The CDC has formed a task force to investigate Morgellons, and they are launching a study to find out where this condition is most common and who it affects. Texas is one of the states with the most cases per capita, and the epidemiology study may be conducted here.

The CDC has setup an e-mail address for people to ask questions, because of the volume of calls following the reports that aired on KENS 5 in May. That e-mail address is [email protected].


----------



## bodybagged

hypochondriacs beware! lol. That is some nasty stuff! I myself believe it to be real. At one time or another even the most well known disease was thought to be nothing but a hoax or 'urban legend'. Everything has to have a beginning!


----------



## Hellrazor

Dont let the girl I work with see this, she will have it for sure!!!


----------



## HibLaGrande

I bet microscopic jellyfish are getting into their water supply somehow.


----------



## RAXL

http://abcnews.go.com/Primetime/story?id=2283503&page=1

A great report, with video!!!!!  

Just doing my best to keep everyone up to date on bizare diseases, and other things that may signal the end of the world !


----------



## roadkill

So where's all the nay-sayers and claims of "hypocondriacs" now?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Here I am, RK!! LOL! Actually, that video showed nothing but a case of psoriasis. I saw no threads there. I'm willing to keep an open mind, however I need more evidence than this.


----------



## Hellrazor

Im with you DR.


----------



## roadkill

I have located a link from the local news station that first reported on this down here since it actually showed the fibers coming out of these lesions and sores. Yes, it looks similar to psoriasis but it's very very different.

Apparently doctors from OSU are being duped too since they report finding the fibers inside the bodies of patients.

http://tinyurl.com/fzy4f

There are links to video reports but since the most recent is 24 JULY I don't know if the video is actually on the site any more.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I couldn't find the video, and all the site shows is what I already read, so I'm still not convinced. I will admit, though, that this is quite a creepy story! I especially like the fibers moving and twisting around themselves...Check the basement for PODS!!!


----------



## TearyThunder

Is this the video you are talking about RK?

http://www2.mysanantonio.com/multimedia/video/VideoPlayer/includes/gen_nod_wm.cfm?ids=37955

If that one doesn't work try this one but have your popup blocker off
http://www2.mysanantonio.com/multimedia/video/NewsOnDemand/index.cfm?videos=37955


----------



## Hellrazor

so that was interesting about the "lime disease" it could be a hybrid form and all the places they live are hot all year round... hopefully Canada is immune then  

Im becoming a believer.... Thanks Teary


----------



## Dr Morbius

Hmmm..Interesting, but I still didn't see any video of fibers coming out of skin.


----------



## Hellrazor

lol DR. For a DR you sure are skeptical. LOL


----------



## TearyThunder

No problem HR, I have been watching this thread for a while now and waiting for the outcome of the actual findings. All I can say is if it's true it one heck of a disease, and if it isn't then it's one heck of a hoax.


----------



## RAXL

http://theparanormalreport.com/morgellons-new-disease-or-manmade-weapon-of-terror.html

It's been awhile, but......it's baaaack...


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ok Come on!!! NANO MACHINES???!! When are you guys gonna get it that this is just a hoax?? From the site:



> The preliminary findings were disturbing. Morgellons appears to be a communicable nanotechnology invasion of human tissue in the form of self-assembling, self-replicating nanotubes, nanowires, and nanoarrays with sensors.


----------



## Big Howlin




----------



## Beth

Don't believe it for one second. But it sure does make for an interesting and gruesome story!!! PERFECT for this time of the year............


----------



## HibLaGrande

Sounds like a nasty strain of herpes virus... like shingles. Imagine your nerve endings become so inflamed that it dies off. The body then treats it like a foreign object, puss surrounds it and eventually pop out through a skin lesion. Now try tugging on that sucker before it has had a chance to disconnect or rot off from the remaining live nerve fiber and YEOW! You won't do it twice. 

I believe that 90% off these folks simply have a normal scab with a carpet fiber stuck in it. 

I'm no doctor I just play on my wife.


----------



## HibLaGrande

BIG HOWLIN...
nice pic
"Throw that pork chop back on the grill I don't look done yet!"


----------



## Hellspawn

> It is almost as if Morgellons is in the process of reconstructing people into an entirely different life form; a cyborg-like creature, both biological and machine. As well, with the reports that the Morgellons nanomachines are capable of receiving radio signals, this could indicate that each infected person/system would be able to communicate with other Morgellon sufferers, creating the potential that each person would be like a single brain-cell of a larger, artificial intelligence.


----------



## skeletonowl

i' official creeped out...this could be worse than spontaneous human combustion


----------



## Catbert

I have some relations in the bay area. Really annoying bunch. Hope them and their kids get morgellons. Also, morGELLONs. Dr. scholls has made his mark.


----------



## RAXL

http://www.morgellons.org/

I've gone too long without a Morgellon's disease update.


----------



## RAXL

http://www.safesolutionsinc.com/morgellons.htm


----------



## EMU

ackkkkkk. This is one of those things that makes you itch all over. God! next my nighmare will come true a circular worm appears under the flesh. The the cirle unfolds into a line when the worm opens its jaws you see and feel the teeth clawing away at your flesh then it bites and leaves you with an open wound until your skinned alive.... Ive had so man nightmareslike this it isnt funny lol. Well it is since im kinda old for nightmares


----------



## RoxyBlue

EMU said:


> Well it is since im kinda old for nightmares


You're never too old for nightmares. The content just changes with age:googly:


----------



## Papa Bones

RAXL said:


> Ya know, this story really creeps me out.
> 
> Fibers, growing out of your skin. Man, imagine that? Bad enough you get some big, pus filled thing growing outta your arm, or wherever, but then to top it off, YARN starts to grow out of THAT!
> 
> It's really disturbing.
> 
> What in the hell is inside of you, that makes YARN grow out of your skin!?
> Where does it come from?
> What is it connected too?
> Can you pull it out, like an ingrown hair?
> Does different color yarn grow out of different spots on your body?
> 
> I dunno, but this is one of those stories that, for whatever reason, gets into my brain, and really, really bothers me. It's just very sinister.:xbones:


And if you get enough yarn out of your body, can you use it to knit your own sweaters?:googly:


----------



## debbie5

I just saw that Mystery Diagnosis show and this was the subject matter. They had pics of the skin with fibers as well as the open lesions and horrendous scars from the lesions. They said it appears to be some type of fungus/plant that is under the skin. 

Yig.


----------



## RAXL

Plant people!!!:zombie:


----------



## debbie5

"Soylent Green is people!!"

I think this really IS a new, emerging type of "cooties". Kinda like a red tide, but in people. Hey, feed our cows more cows, pump the chickens full of antibiotics...what goes around comes around. 
We may want to eat these infected people in the near future; after all, with the addition of the extra vegetable matter, they now will be all the food groups in one! "To Serve Man..it's a COOKBOOK!"

Rachel Ray sez:YUM-O!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Delusional Parasitosis - It's the Latest Thing!

"To Serve Man" - love it! Every year on New Year's Day, one of the local stations here has a Twilight Zone marathon. That episode came up last year - cheesy in many ways, but still great.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

According to the CDC, they are taking this very seriously and running a study in California on it. Last update was May 21, 2008.

http://www.cdc.gov/unexplaineddermopathy/investigation.html


----------



## debbie5

This is a fun page too.
Can't wait for hemorragic fevers to mutate & become airborne.

http://www.cdc.gov/nczved/

Herpes Holidays!


----------



## Spanky

Sorry I just had to revive this. It evolution people! Fibers from the skin; makes you tired; we're literally turning into couch potatoes! Who needs a lazy-boy when you have one growing from your back?


----------



## Devils Chariot

I can't find any credible sources for this disease online, just user/support groups. Seems like it really is a delusional disorder. I had a bad skin problem this last year where I has similar symptoms, but I just thought it was a fungal infection or something. Severe itching, stinging rashes, sore on my legs and arms. Turns out , after like 7 months and too many doctor appointments later I found was allergic to the gold filling in the new crown I had just gotten a week before it started. I had it removed and in two weeks the itching went away. After a month or two all the wounds healed up and went away.(the wounds were from scratching my arms and legs while asleep).


I think what happens is something like this happens to youand no one knows what it is, you make up a story to fill in the empty spaces, add some paranoia from the internet, hypochondriac tendencies, and you have a new disorder.


----------



## Spanky

oh stop using "logic" and "reasonable deductions" ! Its nanotechno evolution carefully controlled by aliens who are going to take over the world by turning us all into mobile textiles that will do thier bidding!


----------



## Devils Chariot

I'll throw some cheese cloth on the next zombie i make and it can be the morgellons monster.


----------

